# Could anyone make an NxN clock scrambler?



## Underwatercuber (Oct 6, 2017)

So I know that currently no other NxN clocks are mass produced other than the normal 3x3 but people have made 4x4s and you can scale up the mechanism to make any NxN clock so hopefully higher order ones should start getting made as well. One problem is there are no scramblers which I think would be nice and I would make one except I have no idea how to  the scrambles would just use the notation where u is the top layer of pins, d is the bottom layer of pins and m(x) is the middle layers of pins counting down from the top. If you capitalize the letter than it means that pin is up and if it’s lowercase than the pin is down. You work your way from left to right on each layer starting on the top layer working your way down. For example in a 4x4 clock the first part of the scramble might look somewhat like this:
UUuM1m1m1ddD
Which would mean on the top row the left and middle pins would be up, on the middle row the left pin would be up and on the bottom row the right pin would be up. 
This would then be followed by something like 
u=5,d=-2 which means you find a wheel adjacent to a pin that is up and turn it 5 hours clockwise and then would find a wheel with the adjacent pin down and turn it 2 counterclockwise.

So for example part of a scramble for a 5x5 clock would look something like
UUuUM1M1m1m1M2m2m2M2dDdD
u=4,d=1

Of course you would need to do several of these in order to fully scramble the clock which is annoying but least it is possible

Hope that rambling makes sense but if not then ask questions. It would be a awesome if someone could make this scrambler a reality.


----------



## YTCuber (Oct 6, 2017)

Do you mean something like that? (click the buttons 4,5,6,7 to get a scramble for a 4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7 clock)

https://ytcuber.github.io/scrambleclock.html


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 6, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Do you mean something like that? (click the buttons 4,5,6,7 to get a scramble for a 4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7 clock)
> 
> https://ytcuber.github.io/scrambleclock.html


Nailed it!


----------

